# Heater question



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

I purchased a 200watt visitherm heater for my 40 gallon as I was setting it up. I set the thermostat just between 76-78 and for about 2 weeks all was holding up well. I didnt have a cover yet and so attached the legs on my 78watt light fixture and the entire top was open.
My glass finally came in so I installed that, and took the legs off of the light fixture and put it directly on top of the glass.
Suddenly I cant seem to get my temp below 80... I lowered the thermo. on the heater to 76 2 days ago and i am still holding strong at 80. I generally like my tank to be about 76 - 77 degrees. I lowered it again tonight to 74 but i am worried about a possible temp. fluctuation throwing the tank off...
I have plants in there so i dont want to raise the light again because I think (?) it will lower the wpg that is reaching the plants...
Any advice?? or do I just need to keep messing with it?


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

without adding the legs back on, the lights will always raise the temp. Raising them up just an inch for ventilation won't cut back that much on your WPG as long as the glass is clean. On my planted tanks, I have the lights up 1/2 inch with a small fan on the same timer as the lights.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

^^ What she said.

80 is a perfectly fine temp for your fish. I would recommend keeping the temp up there as you will avoid Ich outbreaks.


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

I wouldnt mind the high temp, my pleco just seems more stressed when it is up. I have been noticing lighter spots along his sides that werent there a few weeks ago. How can I get the light up a 1/2 inch or so? The ones that can with the light raise it up about 2.5 - 3 inches


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

You can cut some small strips of wood to raise the light. Wood is also an insulator and will absorb quite a bit of heat energy.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

207lauras said:


> I purchased a 200watt visitherm heater for my 40 gallon as I was setting it up. I set the thermostat just between 76-78 and for about 2 weeks all was holding up well. I didnt have a cover yet and so attached the legs on my 78watt light fixture and the entire top was open.
> My glass finally came in so I installed that, and *took the legs off of the light fixture *and put it directly on top of the glass.
> 
> I have plants in there so i dont want to raise the light again because I think (?) it will lower the wpg that is reaching the plants...
> ...


2l: Put the "legs" back on the fixture.

The inch or so separation will have no significant effect on the efficacy of the fixture with respect to energy transmission to your plants but will have a significant benefit with respect to heat dissipation into the atmosphere versus heat dissipation into your tank water.

TR


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

jones57742 said:


> 2l: Put the "legs" back on the fixture.
> 
> The inch or so separation will have no significant effect on the efficacy of the fixture with respect to energy transmission to your plants but will have a significant benefit with respect to heat dissipation into the atmosphere versus heat dissipation into your tank water.
> 
> TR


I "think" thats what I said


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

SueM said:


> I "think" thats what I said


Thanks a bunch Sue!

TR


----------

